# Doppelter Eintrag in `df -h` & `mount`

## seVes

Servus!

Hab durch Zufall gesehen, dass meine home-directory 2x unter `mount` bzw. `df` auftaucht.

```
edge ~ # df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/mapper/_dev_dm_6

                      10320180   6484448   3835732  63% /home/alex

/dev/dm-6             10320180   6484448   3835732  63% /home/alex

```

```
edge ~ # mount

/dev/mapper/_dev_dm_6 on /home/alex type ext3 (rw,noatime,data=journal,acl)

/dev/dm-6 on /home/alex type crypt (rw,noatime,data=journal,acl)

```

Warum?

/home/alex ist eine verschlüsselte Partition. Nutze kernel-3.0.6-gentoo.

----------

## firefly

kann es sein, dass einer der beiden einträge ein symlink auf den anderen ist?

----------

## seVes

Hatte erst jetzt Feierabend (Spätschicht) - sry.

Hab mal geschaut, offenbar ja - wüsste nicht, dass ich das angelegt habe...

```
edge mapper # pwd

/dev/mapper

edge mapper # ls -ahl

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     220 Oct 16 23:24 .

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root    4.5K Oct 17 22:34 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       7 Oct 16 23:24 _dev_dm_6 -> ../dm-7

crw-------  1 root root 10, 236 Oct 17 01:24 control

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       7 Oct 16 23:24 rootvg-distfiles -> ../dm-0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       7 Oct 16 23:24 rootvg-homealex -> ../dm-6

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       7 Oct 16 23:24 rootvg-opt -> ../dm-1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       7 Oct 16 23:24 rootvg-portage -> ../dm-2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       7 Oct 16 23:24 rootvg-src -> ../dm-3

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       7 Oct 16 23:24 rootvg-usr -> ../dm-4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       7 Oct 16 23:24 rootvg-var -> ../dm-5

```

Demnach kann ich _dev_dm_6 doch löschen oder!?

Edit:

Löschen bringt nichts, beim nächsten Reboot alles wieder da. Zudem nach dem Löschen nicht mehr gemountet werden kann. Dennoch kapier ich obiges Phänomen nicht... Zumal "ls -al /dev/mapper/" genau das gleiche verlinkt wie "ls -al /dev/rootvg". rootvg ist meine volume-group... Schon komisch das ganze...

----------

## Max Steel

Möglicherweiße mountest du _dev_dm_6 welches auf dm-7 verlinkt ist (warum auch immer...)

mount mountet zwar nur _dev_dm_6 erkennt aber dass das ein Symlink auf dm-7 ist und lässt dann beide anzeigen...

Allerdings versteh ich das selber auch nicht ganz.

Oder du hast irgendwo eine vergessene /etc/fstab Eintrag zusammen mit einem entsprechenden /etc/udev/rules.d/ eintrag.

Grep die DAteien mal nach _dev_dm_6

----------

## seVes

Das grepen hat irgendwie nichts gebracht - kam kein Ergebnis oder ich habs falsch benutzt.

So hab ich gesucht...

```
find /usr/ -type f -exec grep -q '_dev_dm_6' {} \; -a -exec ls -l {} \;
```

/etc/fstab:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# <fs>            <mountpoint>                    <type>    <opts>                                      <dump/pass>

/dev/sda1                       /                       ext3      data=journal,noatime                        0 0

shm                             /dev/shm                tmpfs     nodev,nosuid,noexec                         0 0

/dev/rootvg/usr                 /usr                    ext3      data=journal,acl,noatime                    0 0

/dev/rootvg/src                 /usr/src                reiserfs  notail,acl                                  0 0

/dev/rootvg/portage             /usr/portage            reiserfs  notail,acl                                  0 0

/dev/rootvg/distfiles           /usr/portage/distfiles  ext3      data=journal,acl,noatime                    0 0

/dev/rootvg/var                 /var                    ext3      data=journal,acl,noatime                    0 0

/dev/rootvg/opt                 /opt                    reiserfs  acl,notail                                  0 0

tmpfs                           /var/tmp/portage        tmpfs     rw,noatime,nosuid,nodev,size=3000M          0 0

tmpfs                           /tmp                    tmpfs     rw,noatime,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=500M    0 0

obexfs#-b30:38:55:7D:61:43      /media/nokia-c5-00      fuse      noauto,uid=1000,gid=1007,allow_other        0 0

```

Sonstige Ideen?

----------

## py-ro

Gib bitte mal den Inhalt von /proc/mounts

----------

## seVes

/proc/mounts:

```
edge doc # cat /proc/mounts 

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/root / ext3 rw,relatime,errors=continue,barrier=0,data=journal 0 0

tmpfs /run tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

rc-svcdir /lib64/rc/init.d tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

securityfs /sys/kernel/security securityfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

/dev/mapper/rootvg-usr /usr ext3 rw,noatime,errors=continue,acl,barrier=0,data=journal 0 0

/dev/mapper/rootvg-src /usr/src reiserfs rw,relatime,notail,acl 0 0

/dev/mapper/rootvg-portage /usr/portage reiserfs rw,relatime,notail,acl 0 0

/dev/mapper/rootvg-distfiles /usr/portage/distfiles ext3 rw,noatime,errors=continue,acl,barrier=0,data=journal 0 0

/dev/mapper/rootvg-var /var ext3 rw,noatime,errors=continue,acl,barrier=0,data=journal 0 0

/dev/mapper/rootvg-opt /opt reiserfs rw,relatime,acl,notail 0 0

tmpfs /var/tmp/portage tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,size=3072000k 0 0

tmpfs /tmp tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,size=512000k 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

/dev/mapper/_dev_dm_6 /home/alex ext3 rw,noatime,errors=continue,acl,barrier=0,data=journal 0 0
```

----------

